# how to change address and passport online?



## gijo (Jun 1, 2014)

Hi friends from the most useful forum ever,

My son got a new passport and we also moved to a new address (a couple of km away from the previous one).

We all have an 186 visa granted. I went online to my immiaccount with the hope to make the changes online. However, I can not find anywhere a link that does that. I click on my application link and I only see on the right of that page a "Related links" section. In that section I click on "change of address details" related link and I get this puzzling message:
Certain clients are not able to submit a change of address details online. Please use the link below to complete the relevant PDF form. Return the completed form via email to the area of the department processing your current application or if your application has been granted, via post, to the nearest office of the department.

The link points me to 929 form. 
Am I a certain client that needs to post them the hardcopy of the 929 form? Have I clicked the wrong link and is there an actual way to make the changes online?
I am only asking because for the passport the 929 form asks to have a certified copy (it is only a passport change - not a change of name). This means that I need to take a full day off from work and travel again for a full day to Sydney (I am 2.5 hours away) where I could certify the original passport page.

I am also running out of time because the previous passport of my son is supposed to expire tomorrow.

Any advice?

Thank you.
George


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

If you can, it is best to take Form 929 to your nearest DIBP office yourself and ensure that the existing visa is linked to the new passport. I have encountered problems personally in the past when the visa was not correctly linked to my passport.

Alternatively ring up the Department and find out if you can send the Form 929 somewhere, as procedures change all the time.It is only an issue when you intend to travel out of Australia, as the electronic visas are linked to your passport.

If you have PR, there is no need to advise the Department of a change of address.


----------



## gijo (Jun 1, 2014)

Thank you for your kind reply. It seems then that there is not an option to do it online? Has anybody changed the passport number online after the visa was granted?

Going in person there would be difficult (another trip to Sydney or Paramatta). Tried to call them but all of the automatic options on the phone point to more urgent issues than mine and there is not an option to discuss posting forms, etc.

Assuming there is no way to do this online, would you advise me to travel to Sydney to my Consulate and certify the copy of my son's passport (i.e. the thing I would prefer to avoid) or a simple coloured photocopy of the new passport would be enough to accompany form 929?

Thank you again.

George


----------



## mylenesugar (Feb 18, 2015)

I have sent mine form 929 via Australia Post.


----------



## gijo (Jun 1, 2014)

Thank you for your reply. Did you have to certify the new passport (if we talk about passport change) to your embassy or only sent a normal copy tO DIBP?


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

You can't do it online yet. Supposedly they're implementing a new function that will allow it to be done online, but it's not live yet as far as I know. If you can't go to DIBP, you need to mail it. There should be an address to mail it to on the form somewhere. If there isn't, you need to call DIBP as advised and speak to someone who will tell you where to mail it. I believe you need a certified copy of the new passport - you can get it certified at AusPost or many other places. Australia has many types of people allowed to certify. You can Google it, but I believe also doctors, pharmacists, dentists, etc. can do it as well.


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

Return the completed form 929 to the nearest office of the department.

*Sent it by registered mail with confirmation advice.*

Note: The department will not acknowledge the return of the form and will not contact you to confirm the new details have been updated.

You can do a VEVO check later on to make sure that the visa is linked to the new passport.

Here is a list of people who can certify your copies. take your pick:

Australian Citizenship - Designated list of occupations and professions

Here is a link to the correct procedure and the Departmental addresses:

How can I update my address or passport details?

Offices in Australia

καλή τύχη !


----------



## gijo (Jun 1, 2014)

Amazing. Thank you guys.


----------



## mylenesugar (Feb 18, 2015)

yes by JP. cheers


----------

